# Clarion DSP-979E Who can help me with cable?



## Luberfly (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi friends, I'm Luca from Italy.
I have bought an old school Clarion DSP 979E.
I'm looking for cable connection, someone can help me?
Best Regards
Luca


----------

